# Notebook BGH Positivo no arranca



## soydeboca7 (Abr 26, 2014)

Hola amigos,a ver si me pueden ayudar con esta compu,es una notebook Positivo BGH modelo C-560,la cual no arranca,al encenderla lo unico que hace es mostrar en pantalla "POSITIVO BGH".
Ahora comento lo que he probado:
* Saque y cambie de lugar las memorias y nada;
* Probe bootear desde un cd instalador de win8 y lo que hace luego de un rato es mostrar en pantalla "Preparando reparacion automatica",pero ahi queda;
* Saque el disco y arranque y lo que hace es mandarme derecho al setup;
* Probe arrancarla default,pero tampoco.


----------



## tiago (Abr 27, 2014)

Quita el HDD, ves al setup, carga valores por defecto y luego en la secuencia de boot pon que inicie con el lector óptico, despues el USB y despues el disco duro.
Arranca con un CD de windows bootable a ver que dice. O mejor aún arranca con Hirens boot y hazle algunos test a la memoria y demás. Si todo sale mas o menos bien, sospecha del disco duro.

Saludos.


----------



## soydeboca7 (Abr 27, 2014)

Saque el disco,mando a que arranque con valores default,se reinicia y enseguida va al setup.Probe arrancar con el hiren boot,pero como no se bien como utilizar este software no hice nada.
En la 3er pestaña del setup,que es "Advanced",en la ultima opcion dice OS Support,y hay dos opciones,"Windows 8 64-bit" y "Others".Si pongo others y arranco con un cd instalador de win7,la pc arranca,carga y copia los archivos pero despues muestra el logo de windows y ahi queda.


----------



## tiago (Abr 28, 2014)

Haz la prueba con otro disco duro. O hazle una comprobación de sectores al que actualmente tienes instalado.

Saludos.


----------



## Lucho LP (Abr 28, 2014)

Ese modelo de BGH suele juntar mucha tierra en la ventilación del microprocesador. Tendrías que verificar que la salida de aire se encuentre limpia y que la temperatura al tacto no sea elevada, porque podría ser que el procesador se esté colgando o protegiendo por exceso de calor, típico en el momento del arranque. 
Luego de eso y si todo va bien, comparto con Tiago lo de la comprobación del HD.
Saludos!


----------



## soydeboca7 (Abr 28, 2014)

Puse otro disco y la maquina arranco de lo mas bien.No puedo hacerle una comprobacion de errores al disco porque cuando mando a que lo haga se queda colgada.


----------



## Lucho LP (Abr 28, 2014)

Ah! Ok! Proba formatearlo en bajo nivel para ver si safa entonces. 
Yo uso un programa que se llama LLF (Low Level Format) y funciona bastante bien para eso.
No dejes de hacer una inspección visual a la ventilación de paso!
Suerte.-


----------

